# Need a power supply with 24V



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

I have 2 sprinkler valves, and one pnematic valve that all run off 24v. I plan on making a small control box with push buttons to control my props. So far I will only have 3 props running off this control box, but next year I plan on adding some more buttons for manual fog. What kind of power supply can I use to run the 3 valves? I thought about a computer PS but found out that they are only 12, 5 and 3 volts. What is 24 that I could use? Also, what kind of switches can I use with 24V? I was hoping for just a normal push button (momentary) to run them. Any ideas?


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's a reasonably priced 24V supply http://www.mpja.com/prodinfo.asp?number=16855+PS


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

These switches are probably what you want http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062496&tab=summary


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Ac or DC? If AC, here's one at Sciplus (#35651):

http://www.sciplus.com/category.cfm/subsection/13/category/137


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

I know the pnematic is DC. Isn't sprinkler valves AC?


----------



## pshort (May 6, 2008)

All of the lawn sprinkler valves that I've seen run of 24V AC, not DC.


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

Maybe I can just use the power supply I use for my hot wire foam cutter. It has a spot for AC and DC adn 2 plugs in the middle (not sure what for). It ranges from 0-36 volts and 5 amps. If I have a 3 amp switch, will it ruin it or jsut as long as the device doesn't draw that much amps will it be ok?


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

The meter reads DC volts. Are you sure you can set the AC voltage?


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

The unit Otaku suggested or this:http://www.smarthome.com/3061/24VAC-Power-Supplies-ELK-TRG2440/p.aspx seem to be safer bets.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Yeah, you would need a variac to control the AC voltage. Be careful.


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

When I made an air cannon with a sprinkler valve I just picked up a 24v sprinkler valve PS at Lowes right next to where the valves were and I think it was $14. I had used a cheapo doorbell switch as a manual trigger so I would think that you can use most any momentary switch that is rated for at least 24v or more.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

I have a 24vac 450mah wall wort I bought by mistake from AllElectronics but had cut the connector plug off of it so I couldn't return it that I could send you for the cost of postage. I know I'm not going to need an ac model anytime soon and if I did AE is 15 mins away!


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

you could use this transformer to power the sprinkler valve:

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102701

it is the one I used to power a sprinkler valve for an air canon.

It is a couple more volts than required, but we are talking about a coil so it doesn't really matter.


----------

